# Magtech Primers



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding any small pistol primers, guess I should have bought 2000 of them when I bought my large rifle primers a year ago. I know it's the same story everywhere but I found some primers I can get that are Magtech. I have never heard of Magtech Primers before and was wondering if anyone has used them? Did you like them? Is there any upsides or downsides to using magtechs over winchester's or cci's?

Thanks.


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

I've used thousands of Magtech large pistol and small pistol primers over years; never had any problems with them.


----------

